# No-Xplode questions!!!!



## Kwan YI (Jan 14, 2005)

-why must u decrease glutamine consumption while on No-Xplode?

-No-Xplode should be taken for best results on an empty stomach preferably in the morning when just awakening prior to the workout?   so in a sense while using this product you cannot really have an effective pre-wo meal!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2005)

Kwan YI said:
			
		

> -No-Xplode should be taken for best results on an empty stomach preferably in the morning when just awakening prior to the workout? so in a sense while using this product you cannot really have an effective pre-wo meal!!!


 The idea of pre workout meals have been debated several times on here. IMO you should not eat solid foods before you go lift because your stomach needs more blood to aid in digestion, which means there will be less blood flowing to the muscles you are exercising. Save the carbs and protein for after your workout.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 14, 2005)

Kwan YI said:
			
		

> -why must u decrease glutamine consumption while on No-Xplode?
> 
> -No-Xplode should be taken for best results on an empty stomach preferably in the morning when just awakening prior to the workout? so in a sense while using this product you cannot really have an effective pre-wo meal!!!


 the crap is worthless IMO but I've heard it has worked for some I actually got all those effects NO Xplode claims and then some with swole v2 and paid less.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

Just finished my NO-Explode, and I would have to say it sucked for me. Looking into CEX or Cell-Mass.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 14, 2005)

no-explode sucked for me too. i like v12, but i'm sticking to creatine mono from now on.


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Jan 14, 2005)

I Have Been Stacking Mri No2 With My Creatine For 45 Days Now And I Am Impressed. I Can Do A 2 Hour Intense Workout, 30-45 Seconds Rest Between Sets, And I Never Get Tired. I Also Seem To Recover Much Faster Than Before. I See Alot Of Negative Feedback About No2, But I Got Nothin But Good Things To Say, Except The $$$ !!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

ACEOUTDOOR said:
			
		

> I Have Been Stacking Mri No2 With My Creatine For 45 Days Now And I Am Impressed. I Can Do A 2 Hour Intense Workout, 30-45 Seconds Rest Between Sets, And I Never Get Tired. I Also Seem To Recover Much Faster Than Before. I See Alot Of Negative Feedback About No2, But I Got Nothin But Good Things To Say, Except The $$$ !!!



2hr intense W/O? doubt it....

I bet we have two completely different definitions of what "intense" is. Even so, unless youre on some serious gear, youre most likely overtraining


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> 2hr intense W/O? doubt it....
> 
> I bet we have two completely different definitions of what "intense" is. Even so, unless youre on some serious gear, youre most likely overtraining


 what do you mean I try to get 3hr intense w/o twice a day! I'm just glad I have remarkable recovery time!


----------



## AnabolicFreak04 (Jan 14, 2005)

NO2 sucks, got nothing from it. You spend more time planning when to take it, then you would spend on your meal timing. It


----------



## Flakko (Jan 14, 2005)

*No-Explode*

Just heard BSN NO-Explode tastes nasty .


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Jan 14, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> 2hr intense W/O? doubt it....
> 
> I bet we have two completely different definitions of what "intense" is. Even so, unless youre on some serious gear, youre most likely overtraining


 
I LIFT FOR 2 HOURS, SUNDAY TUESDAY THURSDAY. ONE W/O I DO UPPER BODY, THE NEXT W/O I DO LOWER. SO I THOUGHT I HAD PLENTY OF TIME TO RECOVER. IS THIS REALLY OVERTRAINING? WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2005)

ACEOUTDOOR said:
			
		

> I LIFT FOR 2 HOURS, SUNDAY TUESDAY THURSDAY. ONE W/O I DO UPPER BODY, THE NEXT W/O I DO LOWER. SO I THOUGHT I HAD PLENTY OF TIME TO RECOVER. IS THIS REALLY OVERTRAINING? WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND?


Whoa, partner. No reason to yell!!! That is plenty of time to recover IF you are not doing marathon training sessions. Most people take around 45 minutes or less. Why may I ask, does it take you 2hours to finish. In all honesty, you must not be going too intense.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 15, 2005)

Flakko said:
			
		

> Just heard BSN NO-Explode tastes nasty .


 not too bad, a little tart I had the fruit puch flavor I believe, I've certainly tasted worse.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone tried Cell-Mass? What is another good Creatine-Esther (sp)?


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Jan 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whoa, partner. No reason to yell!!! That is plenty of time to recover IF you are not doing marathon training sessions. Most people take around 45 minutes or less. Why may I ask, does it take you 2hours to finish. In all honesty, you must not be going too intense.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 45 minutes.. seems like a warmup to me, but maybe you are right and i'm wrong. here is what i do on a upper body day.
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2005)

HLY COW!!! 40 sets. Wow, if you can handle that then okay, but it WILL catch up to you. How old are you? If your young you can get away with that better than an old fart like myself. I personally would cut down on the volume. I'm about 20 minutes outside of St. Louis (GO RAMS!!!)


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Jan 15, 2005)

i am 27. seriously should i cut back? i feel good but i don't wanna toast myself. i do as much weight as i can handle, but i maintain proper form and don't cheat. how does your body tell you you are overtraining? what symptoms?

*GO RAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gun-Ryo (Jan 15, 2005)

you are working all your upper body in one session, or maybe your dont think you are, but i see chest, back and biceps... of course you can go for 2 hours you arent pushing all your muscles to exhaustion, you are just working every muscle a little bit.

id concentrate on one at a time, or yes, you will take 58934085904328590432590893405834 hours to finish a workout


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> The idea of pre workout meals have been debated several times on here. IMO you should not eat solid foods before you go lift because your stomach needs more blood to aid in digestion, which means there will be less blood flowing to the muscles you are exercising. Save the carbs and protein for after your workout.


 I disagree. The body needs some carbs pre workout.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 15, 2005)

working out over an hour per session is too much IMO.  

If you're really pushing yourself, there is* no way * you could last two hours.  With that number of sets, you are either juicing or doing less weight than you should.

It's not the quantity of time you spend, but the quality.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> working out over an hour per session is too much IMO.
> 
> If you're really pushing yourself, there is* no way * you could last two hours.  With that number of sets, you are either juicing or doing less weight than you should.
> 
> It's not the quantity of time you spend, but the quality.


Thanks Busy, my words exactly!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

ACEOUTDOOR said:
			
		

> i am 27. seriously should i cut back? i feel good but i don't wanna toast myself. i do as much weight as i can handle, but i maintain proper form and don't cheat. how does your body tell you you are overtraining? what symptoms?
> 
> *GO RAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Tired, irritable, sore all the time. I used to get real bad headaches when I overtrained. I personally would cut back, maybe try hitting a BP once a week. Thats what I do. I am on the P/RR/S system. I really like it and it hits everything pretty hard!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> The body needs some carbs pre workout.


Yes, I have mine 2 hours pre-workout with some protein. Not much energy is required for digestion at this point, and the carbs are available for immediate use.


----------



## ACEOUTDOOR (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Tired, irritable, sore all the time. I used to get real bad headaches when I overtrained. I personally would cut back, maybe try hitting a BP once a week. Thats what I do. I am on the P/RR/S system. I really like it and it hits everything pretty hard!!!


what is the p/rr/s system?  our LAMBS... i mean RAMS looked like a bunch of rodeo clowns last night, not a pro team. oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Mic2323 (Jun 24, 2005)

*NO-Xpode Question*

I'm curious if anyone has an answer to Kwan's question? --  "why must u decrease glutamine consumption while on No-Xplode?"

I'm not looking for opinions on NO-Xplode, but I'm wondering if there are certain ingredients that shouldn't be taken with Glutamine.

Thanks.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 6, 2005)

Actually, Im super picky about supplements, and I really like what NO-Explode does for me.  I did a free test on it over a year ago and it really worked well for me.


----------



## Flakko (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm using the NO-Xplode/Cell-Mass stack n I can say it works great for me. I only take 1 scoop of each one per day, one NO-Xplode pre and one scoop Cell-Mass post w/o.


----------



## maze (Aug 6, 2005)

1 scoop works for me too, 2 scoops and my heart goes like crazy.

I also add to No-Xplode a mix of  2g of tribulus, maca and horny goat weed...
This combination works great for me.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 10, 2005)

i gave no-xplode a try yesterday, and i've never felt that way in the gym ever. I was incredibly focused, and i barely felt ANY muscle fatigue, i was so psyched to lift...it was like after i finished taking it i said to myself "where are the fuckin weights?". it was awesome. i'm definately gunna give the shit a try and buy a tub.

and im not one to take alot of supplements. i use whey, thats about it.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

v12 turbo kicked ass. I really had great success with-had none with creatine mono. Not sure about no-explode. I will say this-the reason as i understand it is that you shouldnt take other protein drinks with arginine because it weakens the effect on account of competition from other amino acids. I take my v12 in the AM a half hour before I down a protein shake and apple for my morning workout and i see veins pop where i didnt realize i had freaking veins!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Anybody ever noticed how similar Maximum Pump and V12 Turbo are ingredient wise?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

Max Pump=
TriCreatine Malate 3.5grams 
Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate (AKG) 2grams 
L-Taurine 2grams 
N-Acetyl-Glutamine (NAG) 1gram 
*Citrulline Malate (2:1)*
*500mg B-3 (Niacin) 50mg 250%* 
*B-6 (Pyridoxine HCL) 25mg 1250%*

V12 Turbo=
CVT??? (Cell Volumizing Technology) 
Proprietary Matrix of: 
TriCreatine MalateTM 4.0 g 
*Betaine-GlycocyamineTM 2.0 g  
(proprietary blend of betaine anhydrous and glycocyamine)*
Micronized Taurine 2.0 g 
Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate 1.5 g 
NAG (N-Acetyl-L-Glutamine) 1.0 g 

Okay, maybe they arent exactly the same, but who knows what betaine anyhydrous and glycocyamine are, anyway?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2005)

must be that CVT technology. I should give that stuff a try. I had good results with v12.


----------

